# My DIYSG 1099 Build



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I am making progress.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

are those 1099s?


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

why is my pic not showing up

https://goo.gl/photos/jtmtPKcY328hGeSN9


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes those are the the DIYSG 1099 Kits...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

fschris said:


> why is my pic not showing up
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/jtmtPKcY328hGeSN9


it's not liking the goo.gl address for some reason... I've edited your post by shifting it to imgur


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

fschris said:


> Yes those are the the DIYSG 1099 Kits...


I've had a chance to hear them. you should be WELL pleased. I'm using a set of speakers from Eric myself. the Cheap Thrills monstrosities. I really want to build a set of 1099 or Cinema 10 max's myself.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Cant wait to listen to them. I will finish them with flat black Laminate from Wilson Art. I will spray the front with enamel. I have the laminate ordered. I do not have time to properly bondo the seams and sand, bondo, sand, bondo , sand etc etc... and it would bother me!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

keep us updated, I'd love to see them when they're finished


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Those look promising!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Mike Edwards said:


> are those 1099s?


The title of the post my be a clue.....>


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> The title of the post my be a clue.....>


lol, I figured that out after I got on my computer. my phone wasn't giving thread titles when I was getting the mobile messages ...


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

5 channel 1099's? Yeah, I GUESS those would sound OK. You know. For a starter setup. 

:grin2:

Those are going to be incredible. Can't wait to see what you do with the laminate. Are you doing straight black? Gloss? Matte? Brushed metal?


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Well I have ordered and received my Flat black Laminate. I have 2 large sheets. I have never used this so I hope it comes out okay. I am spraying the front with flat black enamel. This is only the first coat. I just did a nice 1500 grit sand paper on them and then will apply 2nd coat. Maybe a 3rd.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

They look formidable! When's the audition?


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

coming along. putting laminate on. wish i would have decided to do laminate on the front baffle. its much easier than trying to spray and sand 7 coats only to find an imperfection here and there. using the Bosch palm router with a Bosch 2 flute flush cut bit is working well. i will do laminate on my subs for sure.

i spent about a week or 2 spraying the baffle and think i should have not done that first as its probably better to do the laminate first then spray if you are going to go that route. also i did a 50/50 mix on the cabinets and I am not sure that is necessary if you laminate because the contact cement must seal them pretty well. 

these boxes are also heavy to be moving around...im telling you... working on five is also a lot of work.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Making more progress


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

one done... 4 to go


----------



## roadkingrich (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks good! How do they sound? I mean that question to anyone who's already built a pair.


----------



## roadkingrich (Dec 2, 2014)

.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Well I have some more pics... but I cant link from my google photos account.. WHY!!!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

https://goo.gl/photos/z3z1rPxKdDStn3D29


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I can put the link in but cant embed the pictures...kind of a pain to load them up to my imgur account


----------



## sealman (Jun 10, 2013)

It has been a month since last update! How are you liking them?:foottap: lol


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Well... I just made some big progress on the HT room. I wish I could link goggle photos! What is the deal with that?

With that being said... I have a lot of work to do treating the room and getting the subs dialed in etc but so far they sound good.

I am thinking about changing out my amps...not sure...... time will tell what I do.


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

It looks like you're going to have an awesome theater room! When is the grand opening? :grin2:


----------

